# First post just saying hello!!



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice site, another member told me about it and I gotta say I like the lay out of the site. It immediatly was put into my favorites.
I havent got anything to large so far this yr. Heres a striper I got behind Wildwood Crest last yr. it went 31 in.









and a drum my brother caught off Reeds beach this yr with clam for bait. It went 31 in. 19.3 lbs










I look forward to contibuting to the site as the summer unfolds, I'm glad to have found yas!!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey mark*

Welcome to the family.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Welcome to the Board,Will be looking foward to your posts


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*new guy*

Stinking state?????


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice to have a newbie ... maybe we'll get a little more "action" on the NJ board


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

is that black drum in your second pic?


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

> is that black drum in your second pic?


 I believe that might be what my buddy said it was, I know he said drum and almost positive he said black. He kept it cause we didnt want it. That was the first one of those I ever saw.



> Stinking state?????


 I've lived 34 yrs in this state, I believe I'm qualified to call it that?


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*Hey*

welcome aboard from a next door neighbor who borrows your beaches for some line wetting:fishing:


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*stinking state*

I've lived 68 years in this state and why would you stay somewhere for 34 years if ya don't like it??? Where did ya get the bass,,,,??


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

> I've lived 68 years in this state and why would you stay somewhere for 34 years if ya don't like it??


 It is simply a joke, kinda like you calling shore visiters shoobies, or pennsylvania, pennsytucky...you get it simply a joke! You must of voted for Corslime if you like the condition of the state? I personnally think their stinkin the state up!:redface: 



> Where did ya get the bass,,,,??


 Off a customers private dock in Wildwood Crest backwaters, with a clam as bait, incoming tide,10pm 57 degrees, slight breeze, 22 ft of water. Or atleast thats what I wrote down in my fishing notes.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*joke*

No problem Mark, just busting ya a little... way I voted for Uncle Jon... no sir... and I agree they are messing it up... but hey, we're from Jersey, gem of the east coast so we can say what we want......LOL....(only busting again...)


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

I just love this pic









and heres a good joke!( which really gives some explaination to the above photo)  This is a jersey section right  

.......Once upon a time in the Kingdom of Heaven, God was missing for six 
days.Eventually, Michael, the Archangel, found Him resting on the 
seventh day.He inquires of God, "Where have you been?" God sighed a deep 
sigh of satisfaction and proudly pointed downward through the clouds. 
"Look, Michael, look what I've made." Archangel Michael looked puzzled 
and said, "What is it?" "It's a planet," replied God, "I've put life on 
it. I'm going to call it earth and it's going to be a great place of 
balance." "Balance?" inquired Michael, still confused. 
God explained, pointing to different parts of the earth, "For example, 
Europe will be a place of great opportunity and wealth, while Africa is 
going to be poor. The Middle East over there will be a hot 
spot." God continued, pointing to different countries, "This one will 
be extremely hot and while this one will be very cold and covered with 
ice." The Archangel , impressed by God's work, then pointed to the edge 

of a large land mass with an ocean as it border and said, "What's that 
one? 
"Ah," said God, "that's the Jersey Shore , the most glorious place on 
earth. There are beautiful beaches, rivers, lakes, and climate. The 
people from the Jersey Shore are going to be modest, intelligent, and 
humorous, and they are going to be found traveling the world. They will 
be extremely sociable, hardworking, and high achieving people and they 
will be known throughout the world as diplomats and carriers of peace." 
Michael gasped in wonder and admiration, but then exclaimed, "What 
about balance, God? You said there would be balance! Everyone and 
everything seems so totally perfect in this place you call the Jersey 
Shore " 
God replied wisely, "Wait until you see the assholes I'm sending down 
from Philadelphia every summer."


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*naughty, naughty*

[QUOTE
God replied wisely, "Wait until you see the assholes I'm sending down 
from Philadelphia every summer."[/QUOTE]


sticks and stones can break my bones


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Let's be honest*

The door swings both ways.


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm just joking. Heck if it wasn't for those weekenders alot of us wouldnt be able to make a living down here.

Lets all :beer: and post some fishing reports.


----------



## njbuild22 (May 21, 2007)

lol mark what are you already making enemys lol


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Ahhh*

:fishing: the wise cracks about Pentuckin's I mean great poeple of the Common Wealth of Pennsylvania are starting a little late this year!!opcorn: I love them because they provide about 90% of my work on the boat..:fishing:


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Assholes from Philly oxymoron?


----------



## Willie in NEPA (Mar 13, 2007)

I spend about the same amount of time in NJ as I do in Pa for about 4 months a year, guess that makes me only 1/2 an asshole...........lets go:fishing:


----------

